# Tanks



## Childofthebrine (Oct 12, 2010)

whats the minium size im thinking about going for a 20 or 29 because i dont have a lot of space for like a 180 gallon tank and i wanted to know if its big enough and like id like to know the minimum and like the max you can do to figure out what i have space for im not saying im doing minium but i want to get what i can if you follow me :fish9:


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

That all depends on what you want to keep. Get the biggest one you can and you will have the most options.


----------



## Childofthebrine (Oct 12, 2010)

i dont want real fancy but like small fish im more fascinated by things of small nature cause they are so much cooler and differnt so smaller and not to complexing fish i espically like the clownfish the differnt colored ones specially the yellow ones they are cool thanks but i cant find any place with like the match ups of fish and the tank


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

This is a link that was helpful to me in a general way:
20 gallon FOWLR

If you want to find the size of tank you need for a fish google 'minimum tank size' and the name of the fish. There are usually a variety of answers so read several and then find a middle ground or go with the person who has more experience.

A minimum tank size for a pair of clown fish would be between 20 and 40 gallons depending on the type if I remember well.


----------



## Childofthebrine (Oct 12, 2010)

cool i do know of these like differnt colored clownfish at a petstore i went to and it was a big store but it wasnt like a chain store it was more mom and pop way not big commercial stuff but it was a huge store it had like small yellow and orange clownfish i really liked the yellow lol never seen them before Two Banded Clownfish 
Amphiprion Bicinctus i belive it was this it caught my eye Description: The Two Banded Clownfish, also known as the Red Sea Anemonefish, originates from the reefs of the Red Sea. It has a reddish-brown and orange base color with two white stripes and an orange tail. The Two Banded Clownfish is one of the liveliest of the clowns that brings both activity and character to any saltwater aquarium. A 30-gallon or larger aquarium containing an anemone of any type is desirable. It is semi-aggressive towards other Clownfish, Damsels and passive tank mates. For this reason, it is best to introduce these fish last to the aquarium.
Minimum tank size: 20 Gallon 
Feeding and diet: In an aquarium, it will readily accept most meaty foods and herbivore preparations. 
Reef Compatibility: Excellent Reef Fish
Level of Care: Easy
Approximate Purchase Size: Small: 3/4" to 1"; Medium: 1" to 1-3/4" found it on a site 
i wanted to get a pair anyone know a good place to buy them


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

That is a pretty fish. Remember minimum tank size oftem refers to keeping one fish in a tank on it's own so for a pair or to have more fish in the tank you often need a bigger tank.

Read up on pairing clown fish, it can be tricky. If you do not buy an already mated pair there will be at least some fighting.

If you are new to keeping fish it is also very important to read about cycling your tank. It will take a month or even two after you have set up the tank before you can add fish. If you add fish to a new tank they will probably die.


----------



## Childofthebrine (Oct 12, 2010)

never heard of cycling no one told me about that ive only heard of letting the water sit for 24-48 hours but thats a new one on my thanks and how do you do it?


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

You will want to read more about it but basicly ammonia is produced by fish waste, it is also very poisonous to fish. In time bacteria develop which turn the ammonia into nitrites and then nitrates. The problem is until there are enough bacteria the ammonia level will get very high and may kill the fish. To give the bacteria a head start as it were pure ammonia or some other source like fish food can be added to the tank so that when the fish are added ammonia is being eaten by the bacteria as soon as it is produced.
Here is a quote from the FAQ sticky


> How do I cycle my tank and how long does it take?
> 
> Cycling your tank is the establishment of enough bacteria in your system to convert all of the ammonia in the tank to nitrate. It can be done as simply as adding a couple of grocery store shrimp to a mesh bag and placing it in your tank. It will decompose and start your cycle. The cycle is complete when you no longer detect any ammonia or nitrite for several days. Normally it takes about 6 to 8 weeks.


----------



## Childofthebrine (Oct 12, 2010)

so i need a check system like those ph things but not for ph? so i can check if there is any


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

Most people use a master test kit that tests for ammonia, nitrites and nitrates I think.
These links might help you learn more about the tank cycle:
Manage your freshwater aquarium, tropical fishes and plants: Nitrogen Cycle for Dummies
Fishless Cycle / Nitrogen Cycle
http://www.aquariumforum.com/f66/fish-poop-you-primer-8310.html
They are aimed more at fresh water tanks but the cycle is the same.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Definitely get the saltwater master kit.


----------

